
Notepad++ banned in China after “Stand with Hong Kong” update - jakearmitage
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/17/notepad-plus-plus-blocked-in-china/
======
virtuous_signal
The tech community has shown up in a huge way for BLM in the United States -
but it's pretty clear that even mentioning 1 million+ Uighurs being detained,
or Hong Kongers losing their democracy is rare enough to be newsworthy.

~~~
blackrock
Prove it!

Provide actual evidence that 1 million+ people are actually detained. Exactly
how big of a government building do you need to house that many people.
Surely, you can see this giant building from Google Maps. So prove it.

And also, there are thousands of people in Yemen that are getting killed now,
by the Saudis, and using American weapons from Lockheed, Raytheon, and Boeing.
But mysteriously, there isn’t a peep about this in western media.

Will the tech community also stand up for these poor Yemen people?

~~~
billyruffian
The BBC has done some of the work for you. Here you go
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/China_hidden_cam...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/China_hidden_camps)

